# Furry's what are they?



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 19, 2017)

Furry's what are they and what you need to know by DRAGONBALLVINTAGE

Chapter 1:Types of Furry's

There are Three types of furry's. Animal's that have a human body and face but with ears like a Cat and a Tail here is an example






One's with an Animal characteristics like a body with fur,tail or ears but look like humans like this





And ones that look like Animals but they also look and sometimes act like humans





The first one I showed above are the mostly human side furry's they keep there human instinct so they don't really act like animals and when they do they decide so.
The second type of furry's seen are the balanced type furry's while they act like humans they also act on domesticated commands so If you say here girl she'll come.
The Third type is the Furry Furry they only act on domesticated commands and very few can work on human command some are even undomesticated so they might hump you'r leg!

Human's can breed with all three types resulting in Half Furry Half Human breeds.
Some humans even get HTF surgery (Human to Furry) so they can look like each other or they can attract other furry's.

They most famous furry races are...
Cat
Dog
Horse
Wolf
Fox
Bunny.

Chapter Two:
Genders and lifestyle



The furry population is made up of 55% males there lifestyle and jobs consists of.






JOBS:
Sports
Computer related activity's
Writing
Art
Construction
Office Jobs



Lifestyle:






They live for about 100 years the oldest is 122.



They love to communicate so its easy to find other female furrys.



Slow Workers.



Sleep less then female furrys.



Jealous of friends sometimes.






30% of furrys are Females they also have more fur then males. There lifestyle and jobs consists of.






JOBS:



Art



Teachers



Office jobs



Cheerleader



Computer related activity



Making Clothes



Maid



Lifestyle:



They love to be called beautiful so there easy to seduce.



They also love to be petted you can tell by there purring



There faster then males at work



There obsessed with themselfs so one wrong word and its lights out



They bribe males easily.



They can kill prey with ease unlike males who stalk there pray.



10% of Furrys are traps I cannot show you a picture because it will most likely be NSFW



Chapter 3 coming soon


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Furry's what are they and what you need to know by DRAGONBALLVINTAGE
> 
> Chapter 1:Types of Furry's
> 
> ...


Wait...
Are you serious?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Wait...
> Are you serious?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


You are bad and you should feel bad


----------



## jDSX (Nov 19, 2017)

and drenal says I'm a bad judge of character


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 19, 2017)

I was watching that Canadian border security show on Netflix, and there was a furry on there who got stopped. They looked through his laptop and found furry porn. They still didn't let his dumb ass in because he had no money. I'm just wondering which one of you it was.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I was watching that Canadian border security show on Netflix, and there was a furry on there who got stopped. They looked through his laptop and found furry porn. They still didn't let his dumb ass in because he had no money. I'm just wondering which one of you it was.


yea hes clearly a tempers


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 19, 2017)

Cancer, they are cancer


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Cancer, they are cancer


you mean @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE or furries?


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 19, 2017)

Furries


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Furries


why do you say that?
youre a furry too


----------



## Minox (Nov 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Cancer, they are cancer


Most furries are alright, the annoying ones are the ones desperately seeking attention from anyone and everything.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Minox said:


> Most furries are alright, the annoying ones are the ones desperately seeking attention from anyone and everything.


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ME YOU... SON OF A... ADMIN


----------



## vinstage (Nov 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ME YOU... SON OF A... ADMIN


You forgot the '/s'


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I was watching that Canadian border security show on Netflix, and there was a furry on there who got stopped. They looked through his laptop and found furry porn. They still didn't let his dumb ass in because he had no money. I'm just wondering which one of you it was.


LOL I have seen this episode too.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> LOL I have seen this episode too.


I don't have Netflix whats the name of the show?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Byokugen (Nov 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why do you say that?
> youre a furry too


No way in hell! @Quantumcat made it for me and i like it :-)


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> No way in hell! @Quantumcat made it for me and i like it :-)


Then youre a furry


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 19, 2017)

No....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 19, 2017)

There's 

Don't know where it fits in.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



I was looking for that and couldn't find it haha. Now the question is, who here is that?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I was looking for that and couldn't find it haha. Now the question is, who here is that?


@Noctosphere obviously.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>






I'm sad


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> @Noctosphere obviously.


Maybe @Yil

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 106415
> I'm sad


Shit, does it for me in the U.S. too.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 106415
> I'm sad


Use a VPN little man.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Use a VPN little man.


VPNs are gay


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> VPNs are gay


Private mode of Opera and I think Chrome incognito use VPN by default.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 19, 2017)

Youtube still thinks I'm from Canada just cause I got a link from a Canadian.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 19, 2017)

no.
No.
NONONONONONONONONONONONOSCREWNONONONONONONONONONONOYOUNONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONOONOONNOOOONNOONNOONNONONOONNONONO

*TELEPORTSAWAYWITHAVERYLOUDSKIDDALIBOBBOBBUDANGSCREWYOUCRAPNOWIMLIKEDRENALANDDIONCIO3ENDSKIDDOISMANDSKIDDOS*


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> and drenal says I'm a bad judge of character


I never said that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I never said that


Furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Furry


I'm not gonna say anything about that cause I know you won't listen.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not gonna say anything about that cause I know you won't listen.


Ik dw
Ik youre not a furry


Spoiler



YOURE A CHRISTMAS FURRY


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Ik dw
> Ik youre not a furry
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not any type of furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not gonna say anything about that cause I know you won't listen.


Btw by saying i wont say anything, you did say somethint


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Btw by saying i wont say anything, you did say somethint


...*sigh*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...*sigh*


Sigh...
Day 304, the furry is still in denial


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 20, 2017)

And nobody said anything about the way the OP said furries. “Furry’s” would mean Furry is. Furries means, well....



you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> And nobody said anything about the way the OP said furries. “Furry’s” would mean Furry is. Furries means, well....
> 
> 
> 
> you


Furry and proud to be
But not proud as in pride


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Sigh...
> Day 304, the furry is still in denial


 I'm not a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not a furry


Night 304, the patient status improved
He managed to cry like furries do, with emoji. Today, we crossed a wolf furry and i noticed a.small bump in his pant but it was very small so.i.cant be sure


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Night 304, the patient status improved
> He managed to cry like furries do, with emoji. Today, we crossed a wolf furry and i noticed a.small bump in his pant but it was very small so.i.cant be sure


I'm sorry, but what the fuck?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck?


The fuck is im still waitting for the chapter 2 from the op


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> The fuck is im still waitting for the chapter 2 from the op


I'm talking about that night 304 thing. How high are you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm talking about that night 304 thing. How high are you?


I just took my drugs for my disease...
So yea i might be high

Apparently, one of my drug is worth 20$ each pill on black market


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I just took my drugs for my disease...
> So yea i might be high
> 
> Apparently, one of my drug is worth 20$ each pill on black market


Mhmm...


----------



## jDSX (Nov 20, 2017)

Okay then yeah he cannot play with us then


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Okay then yeah he cannot play with us then


Hi friendly furry


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2017)

Welp this thread turned weird pretty quickly.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Welp this thread turned weird pretty quickly.


Hi friendly furry loved by all tempers


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Welp this thread turned weird pretty quickly.


Yes it did


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> The fuck is im still waitting for the chapter 2 from the op


Hold up skiddoisim didn't blow up in 1 day

Chapter 2 Genders and Lifestyles


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 20, 2017)

Let's make this simple


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh, and @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE, for crying out loud, learn that plural words don't use apostrophes, what are you, 7?

Actually, no. Even a 7 year old knows that...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Oh, and @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE, for crying out loud, learn that plural words don't use apostrophes, what are you, 7?
> 
> Actually, no. Even a 7 year old knows that...


this is eof talk like sailors


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 20, 2017)

well, according to mexican folk knowledge, passed down through generations, furries fuck cats. 

(Legit if you ask any teenager what they think is a furry, they'll just say ''cat fucker'' or something of the sort)


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Jran Sakarra said:


> Let's make this simple


But number five is just a straight up fox


----------



## jDSX (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> But number five is just a straight up fox



If it has fur then it's a furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> If it has fur then it's a furry


It's furry, sure, but it isn't *a *furry if it isn't anthropomorphic


----------



## jDSX (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> It's furry, sure, but it isn't *a *furry if it isn't anthropomorphic



But they can be if you train them to be

edit see?


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> But they can be if you train them to be


So you're telling me you can somehow train an animal to speak English/whatever language?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> So you're telling me you can somehow train an animal to speak English/whatever language?



You never heard of them before?


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> You never heard of them before?



I'll be impressed when an animal can string together a sentence on it's own


----------



## jDSX (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'll be impressed when an animal can string together a sentence on it's own



I believe the answers you seek are here https://tinyurl.com/y8jyqata


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> I believe the answers you seek are here https://tinyurl.com/y8jyqata


I didn't ask a question though


----------



## jDSX (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I didn't ask a question though





drenal said:


> *Sigh* what does he mean by "get angry again"?





drenal said:


> So you're telling me you can somehow train an animal to speak English/whatever language?



Um yeah you did


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Um yeah you did


Whatever... That subreddit is just r/me_irl but with cats


----------



## Yil (Nov 20, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Maybe @Yil
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I hate Furry. I feel uncomfortable touching fur. (especially with static building up)
Also monster girls are not furry. They have human skin.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> I hate Furry. I feel uncomfortable touching fur. (especially with static building up)
> Also monster girls are not furry. They have human skin.



Would you fuck a slime then?


----------



## Yil (Nov 20, 2017)

No, but I would love to have her go inside me, before turning me into another slime girl.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> No, but I would love to have her go inside me, before turning me into another slime girl.



Kinky ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> No, but I would love to have her go inside me, before turning me into another slime girl.


Oh


----------



## Yil (Nov 20, 2017)

@eechigoo Slime girls aren't even furries.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'll be impressed when an animal can string together a sentence on it's own



The day of the birds shall rise.


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> The day of the birds shall rise.



Neato


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 20, 2017)

i just clicked on this topic too fast.....


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't think that part two is happening. Good


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Would you fuck a slime then?


when is season 2 coming, its been almost 3 years


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> @eechigoo Slime girls aren't even furries.



Yeah but would you fuck one? Im game ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2017)

What the _FUQK_ is up with your title


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 20, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> What the _FUQK_ is up with your title



idk


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> What the _FUQK_ is up with your title


Cancer


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

Chapter 2 has been uploaded the the reason why its like this is because

I'm on Android and I hate mobile GBATEMP

I needed bleach for the male furry shit

Female Furrys ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Chapter 2 has been uploaded the reson why its like this is because
> 
> I'm on Android and I hate mobile GBATEMP
> 
> ...


furry


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

@Noctosphere 

Your a furry take this shit over plz I had enough of this fucking furry shit


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @Noctosphere
> 
> Your a furry take this shit over plz I had enough of this fucking furry shit


But what if he doesn't want to :thinking:


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> But what if he doesn't want to :thinking:


Then Someone who does (Not marioyoshi64) will get it


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Then Someone who does (Not marioyoshi64) will get it


But what if no one wants it :thinking:


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm now giving this thread to my buddy dionico3 oops I mean @drenal


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I'm now giving this thread to my buddy dionico3 oops I mean @drenal


can i edit the op?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> can i edit the op?


I Know your gonna do some crazy shit...

Go ahead


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I Know your gonna do some crazy shit...
> 
> Go ahead


wait why are you giving it to me? i never agreed to this


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> wait why are you giving it to me? i never agreed to this


Because I'm nice


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Because I'm nice


but i don't really want this


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> but i don't really want this


Please


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Please


give me 5 good reasons why i should keep it


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> give me 5 good reasons why i should keep it



You'll love it
Your my pal
You need to fell it I'm not one you need to let it sink in
You will get LOTS OF LIKES 
Do it or else


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> 1. Your a Furry


i'm not doing it because you said that


----------



## jDSX (Nov 21, 2017)

Well this turned out mental af


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'm not doing it because you said that


I fixed it


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I fixed it


i still don't wanna do it


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> i still don't wanna do it


Please what do you want then


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> i still don't wanna do it


He gave me authorization to edit the op
Should i delete all?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> He gave me authorization to edit the op
> Should i delete all?


Noes


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> He gave me authorization to edit the op
> Should i delete all?


i could care less


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> i could care less


But... youre a furry... you certainly are concerned


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> But... youre a furry... you certainly are concerned


no, not really


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, not really


I summon my trump card...


Spoiler



@VinsCool


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I summon my trump card...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


??? why mention him


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> ??? why mention him


Vuz hes a furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Vuz hes a furry


so?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> i could care less


Btw, if you meant i dont give a shit, its i couldNT care less

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> so?


Hes also quebecois like me


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Btw, if you meant i dont give a shit, its i couldNT care less
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


so?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> so?


So so...


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> So so...


???


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> ???


!!!


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> !!!


...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not a furry, even less Québecois.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm not a furry, even less Québecois.


Look at vinscool denyi g who he really is...
He uses é and isnt quebecois and he has a furry avatar but isnt a furry
YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Look at vinscool denyi g who he really is...
> He uses é and isnt quebecois and he has a furry avatar but isnt a furry
> YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED


Your crappy spelling should make yourself ashamed.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Your crappy spelling should make yourself ashamed.


Why... rude...


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 22, 2017)

Always wondered about this strange breed.


----------

